# Partition Check freeze during install (Dell CPi-A)

## Silvaran

I tried booting off the 132MB 1.1a Gentoo image on my laptop.  Everything appears to be fine until it reaches the Partition check:

Partition check:

   /dev/bus0/device0/cant/remember/what/this/is

I have a 6GB drive partitioned into 3.7/.3/2.0 which are all of type NTFS (for now).  All partitions are primary, and I have Windows XP installed on the first, the pagefile.sys on the second, and nothing on the third.  The HD LED lights up and stays on, until I reboot.  Hmm... what else... not much of what I can think of.  I've successfully installed Red Hat 7.2 and Polish Linux Distribution on this laptop, but not necessarily with Windows XP installed prior... Am just having problems with Gentoo (or the kernel it uses).  Any ideas?

----------

## Guest

I also had this message on my IPC-Laptop. But if only first time after booting from hard drive. I simply Pressed Ctrl+Alt+Del and the System booted again without this error.

----------

